# Painting Ideas Wanted!



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got this prop that is really just atmospheric so I don't want it to stand out too terribly much, and I have no idea what color I should paint it, or if I should give it an effect, or what... The area I need to cover mostly shows on the sides, hence the photo angle. The metal and glass bits were storebought, fyi.

If you'd like to know more about my dilemma, I posted the entire internal drama on my blog listed below. Thanks for any ideas you can provide!!! You guys rock!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what are you using it for and what is the room you're putting it in (theme).?


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Well- I'm really just using it for atmosphere. It will hold five votive candles per row, and I plan to leave it up year round so I don't want to go too overboard with the decoration. 

The room itself is my dining room which is also a library, and for Halloween it turns into a bit of an exorcist's study. Thus keeping with the nerdy booky feel of the room- but incorporating all sorts of ghoulish goodness. The bookcase sits in a bit of an alcove off to the side, and I just cannot for the life of me get the right "feel" for how the coloration should work so as to draw attention to the votives and flames and not the shelving unit itself. I tend to make things too dramatic, and that is not really what I'm going for with this.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

How about sandstone golden tan. Yoe can give it texture and tone the brightness down.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

then keeping it simple, slightly rusted...nothing else.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

What about painting it a deep red or maroon, or maybe a deep purple to contrast the black iron?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I think the flames themselves will draw enuf attention. I'd take the easy route and just drap it in a black cloth, left bunched up/hanging on the sides. Add a rat or two, maybe some webbing and call it good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could just paint it black to match the racks that are holding the votive candles. As Doc Doom said, the flames will draw the eye anyway.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Make it look like it came out of some old chapel in the southwest and the base was made from clay; Mid-level earth tones with some dry-brushed highlights. Or maybe faux paint the base to look like it is made from old wood.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Like Villahaunter, I'd paint this to look like stone. I'd beat up the edges, maybe cut some grooves to separate the "stones" and keep the painting subtle, tans, grays, something of that nature in color, have it contrast the "ironwork" to help give it some depth. Cloth can be a nightmare, especially if you are using actual candles on this. I might be tempted to stash a boombox under it to broadcast sound effects (pipe organ music, wind, chanting, digging, weeping, etc.)


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I would modge podge the base with old maps, book pages, creepy sketches. No whole big pictures, but cover it in so much detail it fades to the background. 
If a sign has two words on it everybody reads it, if it has 400 words on it no one does. Its so detailed it tells you you dont have time for it so dont pay attention to it.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I really love the directions you guys are going! My brain was totally stymied, and you all rock. Keep it coming! *scribbling furiously*


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree with the sandstone as a base color. I would then hit it with a little bit of watered down brown or black, creating weathered drip areas, especially on the corners, edges and from below the iron framework, to give it a little contrast. Make it look like the iron has been there a long time and has started to rust and run down the sandstone. Finish it with some cobwebs, but be careful with the votive flames!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

These are just two inspiration photos I took from St. Louis Cathedral, New Orleans.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I love you, Dixie. Really. Because that is exactly what I am trying to approximate. I considered buying the real thing on a church supply website, but I just couldn't stomach the idea of paying $600 bucks for something I knew I could make for $25, all inclusive.

And I saved those photos for my "God, that is beautiful" file.

Highbury- totally love that idea. It takes the sandstone thing and makes it better! Allen's idea is great too, but I have moral qualms with hurting books. And I am married to a map nerd, so I might get divorced if I hurt a map.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

find images you like online and print them out, thats what I always do.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

oooh, much better idea. why didn't i think of that?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

etsy has lots of cool images of things people r trying to sell...you could print those out as well... creepy monsters, skulls...clip art too. My church still has these candles. Looks like St. Therese of Liseux there...


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

i would go with a simple basic stone effect paint black then using a rag dab on some light gray then go back over that with a slightly darker gray. that will create a nice stone look


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you want to keep a more ornate and ancient look, you might do the whole thing in a light stone texture, then come back and stencil in an ornate iron work design on top of it. If you airbrush, you can come in and easily add soft drop shadows to make it look like the stone base is recessed. If you don't want the iron work, you can mask off designs and add drop shadows from them. IT will make the designs look like they are carved in stone or that they are raised from the surface of the stone. You can add cracks, fissures, veins, etc. for a realistic look. It lets you tweak your design to meet your needs, quickly, easily, and at low cost.
Attached is a sample of this effect. This sample shows a simple design laid out using blue painters tape and again with the tape removed. This was a quick and dirty piece of work, but you will see the effect I was referring to.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't add anything to the ideas already given here. I just wanted to say, Wow, that is beautiful. Where did you get the metal stands? What were they originally?
And I like the chanting idea fontgeek had.


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks! the metal and glass votive holders were at target, i just built the wobbly looking risers for them. in retrospect, they are a bit TOO wobbly and remind me of junior high chorale. i fell off those risers more than once.

i keep adding to the paint off and on between other things, and hopefully it will please me. i'll post final pics of this year's altar area as soon as i finish setting it up.

edited to add: I just noticed that I am fearless now. What would be the fun in that? ; )


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Can't wait to see how it looks, Pensive!


----------

